# Les pido su opinion TDA1524 o LM1036?



## kiljaeded (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por este foro, pero no asi en electronica, no sere un genio pero me defiendo  .

Mi consulta es la siguiente, estoy armando un amplificador para el PC con el STK4162II que se de 35+35 si no me equivoco, ya tengo casi listo el pcb, pero mi duda es cual Preamplificador // control de tonos usar.

Mi idea era usar el TDA 1524a, pero leyendo post sobre este integrado, muchos dicen que no es de lo mejor, que no tiene buen sonido, que genera ruido imposible de sacar etc, por lo que recomendaban usar el lm1036.

Pero como no utilize ninguno de los dos, les queria pedir que me dijeran cual es mejor o cual les gusto mas.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mia amigo yo te hablo desde mi experiencia, yo he utiliado el LM1036 y funciona de mil maravillas un espectaculo.. el TDA1524 no lo use nunca... en fotos de amplificadore en una de las ultimas pagina ahi un video mio donde pruebo el sinclair Z-30 y el LM1036


----------



## kiljaeded (Jun 8, 2009)

MFK08, mil gracias por la respuesta, increible como suena ese amplificador. Armare el mio con el lm1036, otra consulta mas, los parlaten que tenia pensado ponerle eran una configuracion de Subwoofer + Twitter, como tengo otro armado en otra pc que copie de un hometeather, pero este es de 20w no de 35w, hay algu post donde este alguna manera de calcular cajas acusticas para subwoofer?

De nuevo gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 8, 2009)

Revisa en el Foro, encontrarás de todo y seguro también lo que buscas.


----------



## kiljaeded (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias nuevamente MFK08, me decidí por la caja que armaste vos, ya la escuché que suena bien, así que cuando me toque postéo dudas allí.

Gracias.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, suerte en el proyecto.


----------

